# I need a volunteer!



## EricNoah (Mar 24, 2004)

I need a volunteer who can help me test a new feature. Preferably someone who might be hanging around for the next 1/2 hour or so.  Can't be a mod or admin!  Speak up if you'd like to help.


----------



## LiVeWiRe (Mar 24, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> I need a volunteer who can help me test a new feature. Preferably someone who might be hanging around for the next 1/2 hour or so.  Can't be a mod or admin!  Speak up if you'd like to help.




Me, me..pick me!  

Just let me know what needs to be done.


----------



## Douane (Mar 24, 2004)

Present and accounted for!

What shall I do, Eric?


Folkert


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 24, 2004)

Ok, go here and tell me what you see:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=132

Then go here and tell me what you see:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=122

(anyone can try it, shouldn't hurt anything)


----------



## Douane (Mar 24, 2004)

Link 1: 
Header "Sub-Forums: Experimental Personal/Hosted Forums" with 2 fora visible

1. Morrus' D&D Campaign Forum 
2. Chatroom - #dnd3e 


Link 2: No permission to view ...


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 24, 2004)

Excellent!  Ok, for being so prompt, I'm going to add Douane to the access list for my private forum.  Try both links again if you'd be so kind.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 24, 2004)

rats...i got the same result


----------



## LiVeWiRe (Mar 24, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Link 1:
> Header "Sub-Forums: Experimental Personal/Hosted Forums" with 2 fora visible
> 
> 1. Morrus' D&D Campaign Forum
> ...




Eric,

I get the same results as Douane did above...

-LW


----------



## Douane (Mar 24, 2004)

Eric,

I get the same results:

Link 1:
Header "Sub-Forums: Experimental Personal/Hosted Forums" with 2 fora visible

1. Morrus' D&D Campaign Forum 
2. Chatroom - #dnd3e 


Link 2:
No permission to access this page


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 24, 2004)

LiVeWiRe said:
			
		

> Eric,
> 
> I get the same results as Douane did above...
> 
> -LW




Good.  Livewire, please try the links again now, I've added you to the access list.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 24, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Eric,
> 
> I get the same results:
> 
> ...




Hmm, that's not good.  Ok, thanks for the help!


----------



## Douane (Mar 24, 2004)

No problem!

Sorry that I couldn't be more of a help!


Folkert


----------



## diaglo (Mar 24, 2004)

still can't get in....

what is this...elitism or something.


----------



## LiVeWiRe (Mar 24, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Good.  Livewire, please try the links again now, I've added you to the access list.




Same result...cannot access the 2nd link.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 24, 2004)

this is what i get:

diaglo, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:


Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?

If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 24, 2004)

Here is what I see...not that I volunteered.  

Link001 am ask for password on first forum but able to get to second and post.  

Link002 I am with Diaglo.


----------



## Macbeth (Mar 24, 2004)

Oooh, a test of the new private forums, cool! For what it's worth, I'm seeing the same thing.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 24, 2004)

i now see this:  Eric's Test Forum starring Tester McTest


plus a YOUr New FOrum (please rename me)


edit: but i can't get to it by the links in this thread. i had to go to the new Private Forum and then click on the Test forum...if that makes sense.


----------



## Macbeth (Mar 24, 2004)

I still see the same thing, but I decided to mess around, and found that if I click of Morrus' forum, I am prompted for a password, but that the chat Forum is open to me. i'm viewing it right now.

And Diaglo confused me to no end. i have no idea what's going on.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 24, 2004)

i just posted there. anyone see my post?   

edit: if you do a search of my recent posts can you see my post in the private forum? can you reply to it?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 24, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i just posted there. anyone see my post?



I do not see it...


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 24, 2004)

Here's the scoop:  forums can be public, public w/password, or private.  However, we're finding that the private ones aren't showing up even for those who are on the "access list".  So we're messing around with that.  Diaglo posted on one of my "public" boards but no one has been able to see my private forum, even when I add them to the access list. 

Try this one:  http://www.enworld.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=135

This is a "category" called noah's ark.  Inside is a forum also called Noah's Ark.  You should be able to get into the category but not into the forum without a password.  

Once a couple have tried it, I will give out the password and see how that works.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Mar 24, 2004)

ok
clicked,
it asked for password.


----------



## Douane (Mar 24, 2004)

First tester reporting in, sir!

1st step: 

Header: Sub-Forums: "Noah's Ark"
One Forum visible: "Noah's Ark"

2nd step:
Your admin has required a password to access ...


----------



## Tester McTest (Mar 24, 2004)

thanks!


----------



## Douane (Mar 24, 2004)

Got in and posted!


Folkert


----------



## diaglo (Mar 24, 2004)

i see Eric Noah's Ark and i see Morrus posted to the forum but i can't access it.

edit: nevermind...i'm in.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks for the help everyone.   We're one step closer!


----------



## Nifelhein (Mar 24, 2004)

Eric, in case this changes anything, when I went to the personal forums through the main page it changed my style to standard (from eletric blue), it kept the electric blue on the slide bar in the bottom, though.

I will see if it happens again and if it does I will post a link to where I was when it happened.

The tests haev all run okay for me, just like they all said.


----------



## Nifelhein (Mar 24, 2004)

Eric, it seems to happen not only in the situation I tried, take a cchance and navigate through the main page and see what you get, with electric blue it happens, don't know about the other styles.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah there's definitely some weird stuff going on with the style sets.  Thanks!  BTW the password has been changed so now you shouldn't be able to get in.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 25, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Yeah there's definitely some weird stuff going on with the style sets.  Thanks!  BTW the password has been changed so now you shouldn't be able to get in.




you're right. the cookie didn't work.


----------



## Gez (Mar 25, 2004)

132: Displays


> Sub-Forums: Experimental Personal/Hosted Forums  	Search this Forum
> Forum 	Last Post 	Threads 	Posts
> 
> Morrus' D&D Campaign Forum
> ...




122: Displays


> vBulletin Message
> No Forum specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the webmaster




135: Displays


> Sub-Forums: Noah's Ark  	Search this Forum
> Forum 	Last Post 	Threads 	Posts
> 
> Noah's Ark
> Eric Noah's RPG forum.




136: Displays:


> vBulletin Message
> 
> Your administrator has required a password to access this forum. Please enter this password now.
> Note: This requires cookies!
> Password:


----------

